# Any1 in Chicago want to lend triggers?



## JPooh (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody willing to lend their wireless triggers or sync cords? I have to do a shoot tomorrow and wont be able to make the $350+ deposit for Calumet Photo's rental. Does anyone have anything I can borrow? I just need something that can fire two sb-600s I will leave some sort of collateral such as my macbook or xbox 360 or something of value to me so you know i wont run. I'll meet you in person of course and give you a copy my driver's license. I just need it for 1 day (Saturday, March 6, 2010)

Thanx for any help!

I ordered my triggers and were expecting them earlier this week but still not here!


----------

